# How to transfer 8 hr Civil PE Exam results to another State



## jwripple (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi All,

This coming April I will be taking the 8hr Civil PE Exam in Arizona and I plan on taking the California PE exam (seismic &amp; surveying) this coming October. I am wondering what form do I have to fill out if I do pass the Arizona PE exam in april, so I don't have to retake that exam (8hr) in California?

Thanks,

James


----------



## ptatohed (Jan 12, 2013)

jw, on the CA application itself, there is a spot for you to list other states in which you hold a PE license. I believe if you already have license in another state then when you application is approved, you'll only need to take the CA Survey and Seismic.

http://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/pubs/forms/ceapp2012.pdf

Also, see page 25 of these FAQs: http://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/applicants/faq_eng.pdf

You can also contact your evaluator (based on your last name): http://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/about_us/contact.shtml

Good luck.


----------



## jwripple (Jan 12, 2013)

ptatohed said:


> jw, on the CA application itself, there is a spot for you to list other states in which you hold a PE license. I believe if you already have license in another state then when you application is approved, you'll only need to take the CA Survey and Seismic.
> 
> http://www.bpelsg.ca...s/ceapp2012.pdf
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.

If I'm not mistaken Arizona requires only 1 yr of experience (with a MSCE) to take the PE exam but actually requires 3 yrs to receive licensure (a way to take the exam early). If this is true, I won't have my AZ PE licensure, but might have passed the 8 hr exam.

Also, by the time I receive my results for the April 2013 exam, the due date for the CA PE exam application will have passed. I am debating on doing the full CA application (8hr + seismic + surveying) just incase I do not pass on the first time and would need to retake the 8 hr exam.

Do you know if I do in fact pass the 8 hr exam (AZ), but I am registered to take the 8 hr in CA, can I comity the exam results in lieu of taking the exam (8 hr)?

I wil contact the evaluator and see if I can get some answers to this.

Thanks


----------



## ptatohed (Jan 13, 2013)

jwripple said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > jw, on the CA application itself, there is a spot for you to list other states in which you hold a PE license. I believe if you already have license in another state then when you application is approved, you'll only need to take the CA Survey and Seismic.
> ...


I am 9X% sure you would not need to take the 8hr again if you passed it in another state but please do contact the CA state board to make sure. Good luck.


----------



## jwripple (Apr 1, 2013)

ptatohed said:


> 'jwripple said:
> 
> 
> > 'ptatohed said:
> ...


Just spoke with the CA board and was informed I would just have to send the AZ board a form which they will fill out and send back to CA for confirmation of passing the 8hr PE exam. Thanks!


----------



## MWC PE (Apr 18, 2013)

Once you pass you can buy a service from NCEES where they will send your passing info to any state, or if you don't buy into the NCEES Record Service you can pay NCEES individual for each record referral (if you only plan on applying to one other state this is probably cheaper). Its the same test so once you pass you are good, but you still have to meet each state's individual requirements besides the test.


----------



## jwripple (Apr 19, 2013)

MWC PE said:


> Once you pass you can buy a service from NCEES where they will send your passing info to any state, or if you don't buy into the NCEES Record Service you can pay NCEES individual for each record referral (if you only plan on applying to one other state this is probably cheaper). Its the same test so once you pass you are good, but you still have to meet each state's individual requirements besides the test.


Right on, thanks for the info. This way might be easier as I wouldn't have to mail the AZ board and then have them mail it back to the CA board. The NCEES Record Service should be a standard for all states so you shouldn't have to keep asking your supervisors to keep filling out reference forms for different states.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 19, 2013)

If you are planning on transferring your results to a different state and have possibility of needing to transfer to yet another state again later, i would go ahead and do the NCEES Record...it costs a little more, but the savings in paperwork and headaches would well be worth the extra dough. I believe the NCEES record is only like $100...


----------



## CAPLS (Apr 25, 2013)

NCEES is currently working with state licensing boards in the design of an online verification system in the hopes this will minimize the time lags in passing this information back and forth. Watch NCEES's web site and licensing board's web sites sometime later this year.


----------



## sac_engineer (May 29, 2013)

I've always wondered how exam results can be transferred between states without being a PE due to lack of experience. In CA, no one can take the exam prior to having the necessary experience and referrals, whereas in Nevada, you can take the exam before you've gained the experience, even right after senior year, but have to work 4 years to become a PE. Sounds like as long as you meet CA's experience requirements before applying for the state-specific exams, the PE exam can be transferred from another state even if a PE license wasn't granted.


----------



## CAPLS (May 29, 2013)

sac_engineer,

Since pretty much all licensing boards have standardized on the national PE portion of the requirements, it is my understanding anyone passing that exam will be credited for already achieving that no matter where the individual applies. You mentioned Nevada, and yes they are one of the few states to accept early admission to the exams but that has caused some issues when those individuals apply in jurisdictions where the laws are specifically written that lone can only be approved to sit for an exam AFTER acquiring the necessary education / experience. California laws are written such that the education, experience, examinations all carry equal weight and not in a very stringent path to licensure.


----------

